# how to send message on LAN?



## ayush_chh (Jun 10, 2006)

I want to know how can i send messages to other computers on Network(LAN) using just a MESSAGE BOX nothing else?

I do not want anything like 'winpopup'. This opens a window on which messages can be passed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

use net send * "message"

or see net send /? for specific comp options


----------



## shovik (Jun 24, 2006)

You can use Windows Netmeeting, the most easiest way to transmit messages and also files when connected in LAN. You just have to know the IP of the machine you wanna send the message to. 
C:\Program Files\NetMeeting\conf.exe
to configure and run neetmeeting for the first time. 

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 24, 2006)

Well if u want it a lil too plain and simple u can use the "DirectX  Diagnostic, Test Direct Play" tool

Goto Run type dxdiag and under the network tab click "Test Direct Play"
Here u can choose the type of connection (Serial/Modem/TCP,IP) incase of the 3rd u need to know the ip addrs of all the comps. You need to select a host Computer where ull do "create new session", other comps can then goto "Join existing Session" and Eureka!! A simple LAN chat utility with just a Msg Box!! This can be used in all Windows Comps (after all who doznt have DirectX?   ))


Newayz ofcurzz u mustve known this... but sumtimes the obvious neva strikes...neway..if u didnt..u do now..//


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 26, 2006)

Try IPMessenger.......  Though it is a third party tool, It's good... But it does only that... Send Messages.... 

Windows Netmeeting is a great tool that can give you a lot more options like Sharing the screen, taking control, sending files, messaging etc....


----------



## CT Squad (Jun 27, 2006)

yaar skool mein maine net send kiya aur pakada gaya tha
phir bhi if you waana try
Start>Run>Type="netsend(space)(ur msg.)"
mere ko mat kehna agar aap pakde gaye to...


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 27, 2006)

Try Winpop gold, it has a gud chatting interface.

*www.smartison.com/


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 27, 2006)

i was using windows NETMEETING. but i do not want to use 3rd party S/W.

now !sorry for not telling it before , i want a way in WINDOWS 98 and 'net send' is for windows NT and >


----------



## shovik (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah its always good to use native Windows tools if you have other than using third party tools. Windows Netmeeting does the job perfectly.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Feb 21, 2007)

CT Squad said:
			
		

> yaar skool mein maine net send kiya aur pakada gaya tha
> phir bhi if you waana try
> Start>Run>Type="netsend(space)(ur msg.)"
> mere ko mat kehna agar aap pakde gaye to...


 
its like-- net send * "message"


----------



## romeo_8693 (Feb 21, 2007)

how about telnet?


----------

